
Why People with Disabilities Want Bans on Plastic Straws to Be More Flexible - laken
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/07/11/627773979/why-people-with-disabilities-want-bans-on-plastic-straws-to-be-more-flexible
======
ainiriand
If it is a problem of life and death, just dont forget your reusable straws.
My girlfriend is diabetic and you dont see her going out without insulin...
Also you can buy new straws in a lot of places for a small amount of money
while insulin is really expensive to just buy more when you forget it at home.

